# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  SPRATS Sweet Potato Salad

## Nick

Made a HUGE batch to serve at the restaurant for Caribbean Sunday Afternoon. A reggae band plays in the garden and we serve Caribbean fare.  Real Nice.

Smoked up some jerked pork and chicken and plated that with the sweet potato salad and some spring greens.  BLAM!  The folks RAVED about the meal and the sweet potato salad was quite the center of conversation.  Everyone LOVED it.  A reporter who was there photographed a plate and will be doing something in the style section this week.

My daughter commented that the curried sweet potato salad was delicious and exotic.  Flavors one would dream of.... I Like That.

Thanks Sprat and thanks to everyone who posts those recipes.

----------


## Miguel

How about disclosing the recipe?

----------


## Sprat

Great news Nick...

So happy that everyone enjoyed it.  Being a potato salad fan, I came up with it when I was wanting something a bit different in the summer.  I personally love the flavours together, and found that the curry gave it that wonderful Caribbean taste.  I would love for you to share the link from the newspaper when it's featured.

Thanks for taking the time to let me know....and so glad that it was a hit!

Here is the recipe for those who might want to give it a try this summer.  It's a great compliment with jerk chicken.   :Smile: 





You should try this Caribbean twist on classic potato salad!  With both white and sweet potato mixed together dijon and curry powder, it brings out the flavour of the islands.  A wonderful change for a summer barbecue….your friends and family will love it!

*Ingredients*
1 bag of Petite white potatoes, brushed and cooked whole, skins on
1 large sweet potato, peeled and chopped
6 strips of bacon, cooked
1 celery stalk, chopped
1 red onion, sliced
1/2 green pepper, chopped
1/2 yellow pepper, chopped
1/2 cuccumber, sliced and chopped
3 eggs, hard boiled
1/2 red pepper, chopped
1 tsp fresh chopped ginger, or 1/2 tsp ginger powder
1-2 tsp curry powder
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2-3 tbsp Dijon vinegarette ( or substitute 2 tsp dijon mustard )
2 tbsp fresh chopped parsley
1 tsp lime juice
3 cloves garlic, minced or 1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp bacon fat drippings
1 tsp salt & pepper, add more if desired

*Prepare*

In a large pot, boil petite potatoes until cooked.  Make sure they are still firm to slice, not mushy.  Also cook the chopped sweet potato in a separate pot.  ( these two types of potatoes cook differently ).

Chop all the vegetables and set aside.  Boiled the eggs and cool before peeling and chopping.  Fry the bacon till crisp and set aside. Break into pieces when cool.  Slice the petite potatoes into halves, quarters for the larger ones.  Chop the sweet potatoes into bite-sized pieces.

Add all the ingredients into a mixing bowl and stir in the mayonnaise, dijon, lime juice, bacon fat drippings, fresh chopped parsley and spices. ( add more mayo if desired )

Chill and serve  

Serves 6

----------


## Sam I Am

I am a horrible cook, but I might just have to try this  :Smile:

----------


## Markospoon

Hey Sprat, that sounds mmm mmm good!

----------


## CherryNorth49

I had never seen a potato salad recipe with sweet potatoes before so I just had to give this a try.  Did my best imitation of jerk chicken to go with it.  The salad was a total winner (my jerk needs work).  My picture's not so fancy, but its from my phone, what can I say!

Thanks for the recipe Sprat, I will be making it again.

----------


## Summer

Sprat am going to try that sweet potato recipe soon, sounds delish :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TizzyATX

So am I....it looks so yummy and colorful. Thanks Sprat  :Smile:

----------


## yetta

Just made some Sprat!! Totally yummy for sure! Thanks so much for sharing the recipe.

----------


## Sadiekat

OMG- we're having a JA-themed dinner party this weekend, and I am totally making this- it looks fantastic!

----------


## Lapurr

This was absolutely insanely delicious, took out the bacon tho....thank you for sharing

----------

